# Google Cloud Migration



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Hello all, 

We are reaching out to let our communities know that we have moved the site off our current hosting platform to Google Cloud today.

If you notice any issues, please report them in the Community to Team section and we will get them addressed ASAP.

Thanks in advance,

Your Community Management Team


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since you've made this change, I've noticed a bit of a slowdown in response.


----------

